# Гентовка в Москве!

## dish

Народ, а есть ли в Москве что-нибудь типа собрания gentoo-хотлайнеров?

Если нет, может придумаем что-нибудь? :Smile: 

----------

## Sparky

 *dish wrote:*   

> Народ, а есть ли в Москве что-нибудь типа собрания gentoo-хотлайнеров?
> 
> Если нет, может придумаем что-нибудь?

 

 8 человек ответили ДА, но никто не написал что да где и когда  :Shocked:   Мне вот тоже интресно  :Laughing: 

----------

## |Bot|

на иркнете )) есть канал генту ) вот там както был поинт )) #gentoo & #openbsd )))

----------

## GreenDragon

Хоть мне и далеко из другого государства-соседа  :Smile:  ...

В позапрошлом году знаю собирались Капитан Timity, Алексей Федорчук (что-то не слышно его сейчас), Smart ... - тогда тестили свеже установленные GenToo and RH.

PS: собирались на площадке linuxshop.ru

----------

## dish

В таком случае есть предложение: давайте устроим гентовку. Посколько, если все получится, на первой гентовке народу будет немного, предлагаю ее устроить в каком-нибудь заведении типа "ПирОГИ" или "Кружка".

----------

## zubator

о) "кружка" это гуд, я за

----------

## dish

Давайте так: все, кто хотят участвовать в этом мероприятии -- пишите в приват.

----------

## viy

Я хочу! Но я в Риге...  :Sad: 

----------

## dish

Еще одно замечание: будете писать, что хотите участвовать -- пишите, плз, примерное удобное для вас время.

Так же, если кто-то знает места с бесплатным wi-fi интернет-акцесом -- можно будет пойти туда и тогда немосквичи тоже виртуально поучаствуют  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

Итак, ориентировочно время гентовки суббота вечер

----------

## zubator

давайте тогда писать что, где и когда, только я думаю что в привате или в аське лучше будет общяться, и если что, то местро заранее назначать, чтобы знать куда идти, и время для себя рассчитать, и желательно так сказать на нейтральной территории)))) чтобы всем было удобно, а не ехать например на станцию метро Багратионовская)

----------

## dish

Если кто-то не любит приват, то моя аська 68944881, мыло dish<at>newmail точка ru

----------

## dish

Итак: итоги.

Гугль подсказал, а телефон подтвердил, что в пирогах на Дмитровке есть wi-fi. Причем бесплатный.

Сие значит, что скорее всего мероприятие будем проводить в них. Так как там наиболее демократичные цены на напитки и закуски. А также позитивная атмосфера.

Строго приветствуются линуксоиды с ноутбуками и вай-фаем :Smile: 

В принципе, я притащу свой, но чем больше -- тем лучше  :Wink: 

Также приветствуются фотоаппараты!  :Wink: 

Ваши ответы и встречные предложения?

----------

## zubator

ну в принципе все ок, только вот зачем много ноутов? пускай парочку будет, а то мы весь стол только ноутами заставим) а пиво куда?))

----------

## ghuug

Честно ответил "не знаю", т.к. не имею возможности - сам нахожусь на другом материке нашей планеты.

А вообще было-бы здорово устроить такое собрание с фотками и т.д. - потом можно запостить в GWN с описанием что и как происходило.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Он жив!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## svyatogor

Тоже ответил не знаю, т.к. живу хоть и не другом материке, но тоже достаточно далеко.

----------

## dish

Aspirin с http://www.gentoo.ru связался со мной и постарается посодействовать затее.

Там будут присутствовать создатели http://www.gentoo.ru , что уже хороший повод для встречи.

----------

## ghuug

Советую также запостить это предложение на форумах РуНЕТа, например linux.org.ru & lrn.ru - думаю что там тоже найдется много желающих!

----------

## dish

Спасибо за предложение! Пойду запостю  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

А сколько примерно человек уже набролось?

----------

## v12aml

Ну я, почти наверняка, пойду...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dish

Текущее состояние: примерно 5 человек.

----------

## alistro

ещё нужно опознавательный знак на стол=)

----------

## viy

Кому-нить придется стырыть пингвина в зоопарке  :Wink: 

----------

## alistro

 *viy wrote:*   

> Кому-нить придется стырыть пингвина в зоопарке 

 

боюсь это уже слишком пошло :Sad: ((

----------

## hermes_jr

 *viy wrote:*   

> Кому-нить придется стырыть пингвина в зоопарке 

 

А на собрание BSDшников тогда чертей из ада таскать чтоль?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## viy

Что-ж --- извините, действительно глупая идея.

Какие, нафиг, пингвины на слете gentoo'шников...

----------

## zubator

почему, пингвины генту)

----------

## hermes_jr

 *viy wrote:*   

> Какие, нафиг, пингвины на слете gentoo'шников...

 

Пингвины варёные, пингвины жареные, пингвины в собственном соку... /me подумал: так, чёто я далёк от темы

Интересно, а плюшевый пингвинчик с автографом основателей gentoo.ru будет иметь какую-нибудь ценность лет скажем через пятьдесят?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ernillew

Ну уже по более достоверной информации, чем была когда я писал на gentoo.ru.

 Автор срезов Xor`s Gentoo в субботу будет в Москве, он в пятницу собирается приехать ко мне.

 Так что я пожалуй скажу что бы считали два лица  :Smile: 

 А если Ксорка почему-то не приедет я буду делать вид что я и есть два лица  :Smile: 

----------

## EdiG

есть идея еще место сбора сделать opensource-forum

дизайн кстати на http://www.gentoo.ru/new/ немного не катит 

если кто будет админы с gentoo.ru тогда будет о чем поговорить  :Idea: 

----------

## Ustas

Тем для разговоров будет много в любом случае.  :Smile: 

Я предлагаю централизовано составить список тех, кто появится. Отмечайтесь на нашем сайте в этом треде: http://gentoo.ru/new/node/142 - он анонсирован на стартовой странице у нас, а этот тред еще поискать нужно.  :Smile:  Aspirin запостил новость на LOR, но ее пока не видно.

Мы притащим скорее всего, целых 3 ноутбука с Gentoo (если помните, на LOR'е была фотка "Find the Fifth Element" - наше творение  :Wink:  ) и фотоаппарат (может быть, даже 2).

Возможно, еще подтянется координатор журнала PHPInside. Он не гентушник, но свой человек - мы с ним давно сотрудничаем.  :Smile: 

У меня есть пингвин плюшевый, но он, правда, в красной шапке с бумбончиком (не RH), но, я думаю, и без него нас не заметить будет трудно..  :Smile: ))

----------

## dish

Предлагаю означить время встречи: 1700

Место -- Пироги. Нижний зал.

----------

## zubator

а где эти Пироги находяться?

----------

## ba

 *Ustas wrote:*   

> Я предлагаю централизовано составить список тех, кто появится. Отмечайтесь на нашем сайте в этом треде: http://gentoo.ru/new/node/142 - он анонсирован на стартовой странице у нас, а этот тред еще поискать нужно. :)

 

я там не зареган, так что отмечусь лучше тут :)

ЗЫ тоже буду с ноутом с wi-fi и с генту =)

----------

## dish

ул.Б.Дмитровка д.12/1

http://www.pir-ogi.ru/dmitrov.php

----------

## v12aml

ох... такие серъезные люди.... стоит ли к вам соваться 18 летнему студенту?

----------

## dish

Не стоит скромничать и стесняться  :Wink: 

Это же мероприятие для всех желающих

----------

## hermes_jr

 *v12aml wrote:*   

> ох... такие серъезные люди.... стоит ли к вам соваться 18 летнему студенту?

 

Хехехе, повеселил  :Laughing: .

Сразу вот это в голову приходит.

Фуф блин... хыхыхы... уух... хыхыхы...

Сорри за флуд... не мог сдержаться, хыхы  :Laughing: 

----------

## v12aml

 :Very Happy:  собственно, это было сказано не серъезно....  :Wink:  рад что повеселил  :Cool:  ну так что, сколько народу будет?

----------

## dish

Человек 7 по моим подсчетам, не меньше

----------

## v12aml

Интересно, а сиё (пирОГИ) заведение как примет народ? не смутит ли их количество людей с техникой?  :Smile:  судя по описанию ( http://wifi.yandex.ru/where.xml?pid=55 ) там собирается спокойная публика  :Rolling Eyes:  интересно, насколько будут линуксоиды спокойны  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dish

Я с друзьями (супер-мега-гуру юниксоиды) там часто зависаю. Обычно стол завален приблудами и никто ничего не сказал. Да и вести себя все будут прилично, я думаю.

----------

## hermes_jr

Насчёт спокойной публики... вот приведу цитату человека, которому я склонен верить:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (15:09:55) hermes: крабб, ты с заведением пирОГИ знаком?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Может быть да, его личное мнение... а может быть он туда просто попал как раз на слёт линуксоидов (кстати надо уточнить  :Laughing: ). Лично мне вообще пофигу где собираться (да и вообще я не уверен, смогу ли к вам присоединиться), но при хорошей погоде конечно лучше бы гденить на улице, ну или хотя бы в месте где рядом есть что-то типа парка... да в любом случае насчёт места уже договорились, поздняк что-то менять.

----------

## v12aml

 *dish wrote:*   

>  Обычно стол завален приблудами и никто ничего не сказал

 

Ну главное, что бы не завопили "А чё это вы тут? Бомбу собираете? я щас в милицию позвоню! " (был прецендент на одной сходке компьютерщиков, правда удалось убедить, что это железо - вовсе не составные части бомбы  :Laughing:  )

----------

## alistro

я постараюсь быть

может быть даже свой ноут с генту притащу :Smile: , будете мне помогать wifi настроить)

шучу.

зы. кол во 18 летних студентов +1

зыы. как опозновательный знак, помимо кучи техники.

диски с дистром генты.

----------

## v12aml

 *alistro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> зы. кол во 18 летних студентов +1
> 
> 

 

I'm so glad  :Cool: 

Жаль я  с генту (да и вообще с линуксом) ничего притащить не смогу  :Sad:  в наличае имеется один КПК (с WiFi  :Twisted Evil:   ) да и тот на WinCE  :Evil or Very Mad:   (все никак не дождусь, када на него Familiar linux  выпустят)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ustas

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *Ustas wrote:*   Я предлагаю централизовано составить список тех, кто появится. Отмечайтесь на нашем сайте в этом треде: http://gentoo.ru/new/node/142 - он анонсирован на стартовой странице у нас, а этот тред еще поискать нужно.  
> 
> я там не зареган, так что отмечусь лучше тут 
> 
> ЗЫ тоже буду с ноутом с wi-fi и с генту =)

 

Кстати, незарегистрированные пользователи у нас тоже оставляют комментарии - просто они не сразу на странице появляются, а когда можератор их допустит к публикации.

Короче, я думаю, можно положиться в решении орг. вопросов на DiSH'а. Если какая помощь нужна - как связаться знаете. DiSH, насколько я знаю, к тому жнедалеко от нас с Аспирином живет. Так что милости просим.  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

Итак, те, кто придут -- пишите мне на мыло до 1000 утра субботы. Чтобы знать, на сколько народу заказывать мест.

----------

## hermes_jr

Вот и собрались  :Smile: 

Ну что, есть желающие составить отчёт (и вообще надо ли оно)?

----------

## v12aml

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> и вообще надо ли оно?

 

Надо :Exclamation: 

----------

## ClieX

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Вот и собрались 
> 
> Ну что, есть желающие составить отчёт (и вообще надо ли оно)?

 

Конечно же надо! А ещё лучше с фотографиями  :Wink: 

З.Ы. hermes ты был на гентовке?

----------

## hermes_jr

 *ClieX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Конечно же надо! А ещё лучше с фотографиями 
> 
> З.Ы. hermes ты был на гентовке?

 

Ну вроде как был  :Laughing: 

Фотки вот:

http://hermes-jr.narod.ru/1.tgz (3мб)

http://hermes-jr.narod.ru/2.tgz (3мб)

качество правда хреновое получилось  :Sad:  Главное что все в кадр попали (я тоже, только я немного сзади, за камерой  :Wink:  ). Главное что видно технику и девчёнок  :Laughing: . А из тех кого вижу сразу: ксор есть, юстас и аспирин тоже есть, dish, camp, ernillew (вот блин с ним как раз ни одной фотки нормальной не получилось  :Sad:  ) есть... а остальных я чёто не запомнил кто есть кто  :Embarassed: 

----------

## viy

Было бы дельно взять одну из фоток и подписать (типа слева направо) кто есть кто?

Судя по фоткам, средний возраст не превышает 25 лет?

----------

## zubator

ничего) в след раз приду, а то в этот раз не получилось(((

----------

## Ernillew

Ну что, начало положено  :Smile: 

 А теперь можно говорить о том, что стоит сделать встречи регулярными  :Smile: 

----------

## Ernillew

Ну на мой взгляд есть вполне удачная фотография со мной  :Smile: 

 Я сейчас те фотки что hermes_jr выложил вылью к себе на сервачок, что бы от всяких народ.ру не зависели наши фотки  :Smile: 

 Я там сделал gthumb`ом альбомчик, все аккуратненько, с превьюшечками  :Smile: 

 Остальные тоже пусть фотки куда-нибудь выкладывают, а я стащу и буду у себя складировать  :Smile: 

http://lindon.eu.org/gentovka будет адрес того что сейчас выливаю  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

Хоть в интернет нас там и не пустили, можно считать встречу удачной

Был рад со всеми познакомиться. Спасибо, что пришли!

----------

## Camp

тебе спасибо за организацию  :Very Happy: 

----------

